
Spam King Sanford Wallace Indicted for Facebook Spam - ssclafani
http://www.pcworld.com/article/237364/spam_king_sanford_wallace_indicted_for_facebook_spam.html
======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849438>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849525>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849570>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850338>

Currently none of the HN submissions have comments worth reading.

------
Pointsly
lowlife.

------
knieveltech
Schadenfreude: imagining that tubby bastard cornered in a prison shower.

